# Help: bypassing active grille shutter



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

I hit a coyote and my grille shutter was shattered to pieces. I still have the actuator and it works, but no grill. I found a couple people saying you can wire a relay to trick the computer to think the grill is opening and closing as long as you still have a functional actuator.






U0284 code in my chevy cruze eco 2011 the... - JustAnswer







my.justanswer.com





I got a 4 pin relay. 
Pin 30 = battery +
Pin 85 = Chassis ground
Pin 86 = positive ignition 12v power
Pin 87 = grey/black wire at the shutter actuator

I still get a CEL one from the FPCM, one from ECM

Did I wire the relay wrong?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

As far as the relay wiring not sure.

But the wire diagram is mentioned to be for a 2011 eco. I'd first veryify a 4 or 5 year newer diesel wires exactly the same.

Maybe somebody on here can post a wire diagram for the diesel.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't remember if the post was here or one of the 3 Cruze Diesel Facebook groups, but someone bypassed the shutter by keeping the shutter motor, deleting the actual shutters, then fabricating stops using angle iron to attach the motor so it reacts as if the shutters were moving and hitting their proper limits.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Had something similar happen. Shutters broke, so I removed everything and had a check engine come out. I put the motor back with just the one piece that attaches to the little motor. Luckily that was the only one not broken. After that the check engine light never came back


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the shutters just for fuel economy at highway speeds? My front end is always open I've never seen it closed.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

AdrianCTD said:


> Had something similar happen. Shutters broke, so I removed everything and had a check engine come out. I put the motor back with just the one piece that attaches to the little motor. Luckily that was the only one not broken. After that the check engine light never came back


I have nothing left of the shutter, just the actuator


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

BDCCruze said:


> Is the shutters just for fuel economy at highway speeds? My front end is always open I've never seen it closed.


Yeah I believe so. Supposed to close at highway speed to increase fuel economy, mine has been broken for the past 5years or so lol. No noticeable difference


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Dylan6793 said:


> I have nothing left of the shutter, just the actuator


****, u might have to make some little stoppers then. So the actuator can know where to stop. Unless can figure out how to make that relay work. I might have to look in to that also, that way I can just remove everything


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

AdrianCTD said:


> ****, u might have to make some little stoppers then. So the actuator can know where to stop. Unless can figure out how to make that relay work. I might have to look in to that also, that way I can just remove everything


I thought I'd share some info to help others. I couldn't figure out the relay. However, I went to a hardware store that sells bolts, nuts, Allen keys, etc in eaches. I found so 2 inch long square pieces of metal, I think it's aluminum but it sparked as I cut it down. Anyways, I got one that fit into the actuator (the gear has 8 teeth, but obviously if you ignore 4 corners it's a square. I believe the one that fit was 5/16". Then I got a 2 or 3 inch long skinny bolt. Drilled a hole in the square and the bolt hits the sides of the plastic housing. No check engine light for that. Will post pictures of the rig later.

Also will update if it the code comes back, but I'm fighting with a P2002 so, obviously will wait till I'm CEL free.


----------

